# One baby isn't eating enough



## terriemac (Jul 3, 2012)

I have one doe with 6 bunnies and another with 9. I just checked the one with nine bunnies and there is one that doesn't look like it's getting enough to eat. I was thinking about putting it in with the other doe with less babies. How do I go about it so she will except it?

Thanks!

Terrie


----------



## secuono (Jul 3, 2012)

Under 2wks old? No problem, just move it over.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 3, 2012)

As long as they are close to the same size it shouldn't be a problem.  Just move it to the new nest.


----------



## DianeS (Jul 3, 2012)

Yep, like the others say, if the babies are young (under about 2 weeks) and approximately the same size, then just move the kit. It'll snuggle down with the new siblings and when mom hops in to feed she won't mind a bit.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have fostered as late as 3wks with no problems but this doe will take any babies.  She doesn't care.


----------



## terriemac (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone  They will be 2 weeks on Saturday so I'm giving it another day to observe. I'm new at breeding and am surprised at the variety of sizes. Just not sure if 9 is too much for the mother, though thankfully she is a good mother.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 4, 2012)

What breeds? I have have New Zealands and my largest litter was 11.  9 is my avg.


----------



## terriemac (Jul 4, 2012)

I inherited the 2 does and 1 buck from a friend who was moving and unable to take them. I don't know what breed they are but she bred and raised meat rabbits for many many years. This was both does 5th breeding. There are a couple in one litter that are quite big compared to the others, and a couple kits from the other with beautiful coloring. So interesting and so much I need to learn.


----------

